# Anyone succeeded in treating Tinitus?



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

It goes back to 5-6 years ,

seen 18-20 professionals ; from around the world ( various levels including John hopkins / Bringham , etc ....).

It is continuous 24x7 .



Anybody got luck in lowering the symptoms ?


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

tinnitus pitch and loudness matching helped. 

i got a recording of a tone that was exactly the same as the ringing. then i put earbuds in and raised the volume to be louder than the ringing. played the tone in my ears for about ten minutes and i couldnt hear the ringing when i took the earbuds out. 

i usually just hear it at night when i lay down, so its not too much of a bother for me. but, sometimes it gets annoying. it wont make it go away forever, but it can give you moments of relief when you want it. like, when your trying to fall asleep...


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Been battling it for years. I have not found anything that treats it. I find when I am intently focused on something, it seems to subside. I guess my brain is just able to tune it out or something. But as I sit here typing this, I get the high pitched tone in both ears. It can drive you crazy at times.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Zouz said:


> It goes back to 5-6 years ,
> 
> seen 18-20 professionals ; from around the world ( various levels including John hopkins / Bringham , etc ....).
> 
> ...


I have it as well. I've mostly gotten accustomed to it.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

i dont know of anything that really works. the tone matching is just a way of desensitizing yourself to the sound, temporarily. in other words, get used to louder ringing so that when you take the earbuds out, it feels like it has gotten better.


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

Zous, no luck here in lowering the symptoms. I therefore use a white noise generator -- the Marpac model that therapists use in their waiting rooms so nobody can overhear what is being said in the therapy room. I turn it on before getting into bed.


----------

